# Gold guessing contest.



## glondor

OK folks, Congrats to Metatp and Merle on their win in the silver guessing contest.
Now lets try some gold. 
This contest is co-sponsored by Peter at EDI Refining and Myself. I have a product that I am refining right now. Pictures below. You must guess the yield of the material in grams and any fraction thereof you choose. 

All the info you need is in the pictures. Scale shows weight of pins only. Closest without going over wins the 925 silver chain provided by Peter and the silver ingot provided by me. We pay shipping. Pics below. 

Contest is over at midnight on the 15th day of February. No second prize. :twisted: Tie goes to the first post. No edits allowed. Final gold weight to be determined by scale and XRF. One guess per person. Good luck...

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<EDIT CLOSING DATE CHANGED TO FEB 15TH AT MIDNIGHT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

The Challenge


















THE PRIZE!!!!


----------



## Barren Realms 007

3.4g


----------



## rusty

4.87 grams


----------



## Danielle

3.8g


----------



## Rogerwirecable

4.9


----------



## trashmaster

Is that the weight of pins or is that the weight with the beaker.? :roll: 

btw;; very nice looking material :lol:


----------



## kuma

Hi chief , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!
I'll have a guess at 2.8 grams ,
All the best everybody and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo

3.1

jeff


----------



## cnbarr

I'm going with 3.2g


----------



## slickdogg

5.1


----------



## Kaydreein

6.0


----------



## glondor

Hey trashmaster. Pins only. Beaker tared out.


----------



## kdaddy

6.6 Grams


----------



## patnor1011

3.88


----------



## lazersteve

5.37g

Steve


----------



## wrecker45

lucy said 5.8 grams... :mrgreen:


----------



## recov

5.45


----------



## macfixer01

4.7 Grams


----------



## niteliteone

2.8g

Tom C.


----------



## EDI Refining

8.75 Grams

I'll gladly win my Ag back


----------



## moparal7

5.41g


----------



## pinman

4.17 g


----------



## adroit111

3.5 Bill


----------



## reelman65

4.48 grams

this is fun!!


----------



## justin

5.29


----------



## justin

I am new, and appreciate all the free info provided by this forum. I am a refrigeration technician and read somewhere on the site about someone using a chemical that i may have access to. I have never posted on any forum so i am still learning thx.


----------



## jimdoc

justin said:


> I am a refrigeration technician and read somewhere on the site about someone using a chemical that i may have access to.



Was it SO2?

Jim


----------



## spiderman

6.9 gms


----------



## bigjohn

5.55


----------



## Jimmi_p

I'm throwing out 2.1 g.


----------



## Claudie

1.57 grams


----------



## willto

1.4 grams


----------



## jmdlcar

4.1


----------



## martyn111

5.26 grams


----------



## glondor

Hey folks, lets get those guesses in. Win the prize!!!


----------



## qst42know

2.35


----------



## jack_burton

5.31g


----------



## metatp

4.3g

Tom


----------



## etack

6.85
Etack


----------



## butcher

10g
:lol: 
but hope you get more


----------



## glondor

Should I amend this contest to end on the 15th of February? What do you think.?


----------



## Geo

if you dont get any more guesses in a days time then i doubt anyone else is gonna try. i would wait and see if anyone else wants to throw their hat in the ring but yea, if it goes a day or two without a guess i imagine thats all there is.


----------



## kelly

4.2g
Kelly


----------



## cnbarr

What I find interesting is how this can get almost 500 views, but only 40 guesses.
Unless the same 40 people have viewed it 11 times apiece.

I would have to agree with Geo.

And I would like to say thanks, glondor, for giving everyone the opportunity to try and win something of value for free.

Chris


----------



## gold4mike

2.77 grams


----------



## jjhall68

5.25 Grams


----------



## kuma

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!



cnbarr said:


> What I find interesting is how this can get almost 500 views, but only 40 guesses.
> Unless the same 40 people have viewed it 11 times apiece.



I'd say your probably right Chris , theres a fair chance that the same people have viewed the thread more than once. 
I can say for sure that I always find these competitions interesting in so far as seeing what other's guesses are , and personaly I pop back occasionaly to have a cheeky look-see , :roll: :lol: 



cnbarr said:


> And I would like to say thanks, glondor, for giving everyone the opportunity to try and win something of value for free.



+1 from me! :mrgreen: 
All the best everybody and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## micronationcreation

2.61g


----------



## glondor

OK folks 2 days with out a guess. I will amend the rules to end the contest on the 15th of February if there are no objections. Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Chiptech81

6.96g


----------



## cnbarr

kuma said:


> Hi all , how are tricks?
> I hope all is well!
> 
> 
> 
> cnbarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is how this can get almost 500 views, but only 40 guesses.
> Unless the same 40 people have viewed it 11 times apiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say your probably right Chris , theres a fair chance that the same people have viewed the thread more than once.
> I can say for sure that I always find these competitions interesting in so far as seeing what other's guesses are , and personaly I pop back occasionaly to have a cheeky look-see , :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> cnbarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I would like to say thanks, glondor, for giving everyone the opportunity to try and win something of value for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> +1 from me! :mrgreen:
> All the best everybody and kind regards ,
> Chris
Click to expand...


Kuma,
I love your kind hearted enthusiasm, I always enjoy reading your posts. If you are ever in Utah for any reason hit me up and I'll buy you a beer or a cocktail. 8) 

Good luck everyone
Chris


----------



## kuma

Hi chief , how are tricks?
I hope your well! 



cnbarr said:


> Kuma,
> I love your kind hearted enthusiasm, I always enjoy reading your posts. If you are ever in Utah for any reason hit me up and I'll buy you a beer or a cocktail. 8)



Ah cheers Chris!  
I'm definitely keen for that beer sometime! 8) 
Having said that , I'm not sure If I'll ever get the chance to pop over your way which is a shame really as I've always wanted to check out the United States , theres a lot to see and do over there ,  
All the very best for now , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo

Kuma, is it really always foggy there? i could see me standing on a cliff throwing rocks at the ships going thru the channels.(well, until they take me to jail) i may grow old but i refuse to grow up.


----------



## kuma

Hi Geo , how are tricks?
I hope your well!



Geo said:


> Kuma, is it really always foggy there? i could see me standing on a cliff throwing rocks at the ships going thru the channels.(well, until they take me to jail) i may grow old but i refuse to grow up.



:lol: 
Sometimes it can get bad , I'm just trying to think back in my mind how it compares to some of the places that I've lived in England and Wales.
In the summer we get the odd day where there is like a thick sea mist that rolls in early , but that usualy burns off by around ten in the morning.
The winter fog that we get is pretty thick stuff too , you can almost see the dropplets of and it can soak the outside of your jacket , so yeah I guess we deffinatly get our fair share , but I wouldn't say it's always foggy.
Apparently were actualy the warmest and sunniest spot in the British Isles ( yes Eastbourne , get over it , :lol: ) , 8) 
All the best for now and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen: 

(Edited for spelling)


----------



## tek4g63

7.1 grams


----------



## AztekShine

Man that was a beautyful chain. I would love to have one like that...if you run across any more let me kno!


----------



## maltfoudy

4.58


----------



## Meh

3.47g


----------



## ericrm

i guess 7.2 g


----------



## onetruth

25g 
bonus 2.2g


----------



## joem

Well I'm going with 7.9


----------



## Merle

12.5 g

I hope you post a little about this material and how you processed it... by my calculations it appears that these are aluminum base metal, which from what I read on this forum is a metal not common to find gold plated.


----------



## glondor

Less than 23 hours left! Get your guesses in. Happy Valentines day ! Don't forget your sweetheart today.


----------



## glondor

TO One Truth...... What is your guess? 25 or 2.2? Only 1 guess per member please. Please clarify before the contest closes tomorrow night. Having 2 guesses disqualify's either. Sorry. By the way welcome to the forum. Please....Do tell us a little about your self. What brings you to GRF? Where are you from? How did you find us? Have you found information here useful ? For refining it IS the best place to be. Cheers Mike.


----------



## samuel-a

2.3 g
Sam


----------



## rich_2137

8.8g


----------



## glondor

Hey guys. the lucky winner is MERLE with a guess of 12.5 grams. However lol he missed it by 20 grams. The yield was almost 10% by weight. This is some of the best material you could hope for anywhere. Button is 32.97 grams. Fantastic job on the guess Merle. PM me your address and we will get your prize to you. Cheers and congrats. Thanks all for playing.


----------



## kuma

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!
Congtats Merle , nice work chief!  
Glondor , man is that some nice material , and that buttons super lovely! 8) 
Many thanks for putting on the competition!
All the best , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie

Impressive! :shock: Very nice yield! If I have my numbers right, that is just about 3/4 of a pound of starting material, yielding over one ounce of Gold. Where can I get some of that? :lol:


----------



## lazersteve

Awesome scrap! My guess was 1/4 ozT per pound and I was way off.

I feel a disclaimer needs to be placed in this thread that this yield is by no means typical for e-scrap or we are liable to have a wave of noobs wondering where all of their gold is when processing common e-scrap pins.

Steve


----------



## samuel-a

glondor

Did you mentioned before from which application this plated scrap came from?


----------



## glondor

Hey Sam. I think it is some kind of telecom scrap. My guess is that the parts were uninstalled pins for something. Maybe some kind of connector. They were kovar, copper and gold. 

I had a batch of the same material only slightly smaller. Maybe 70% in size. About 30 % smaller. 95 grams yielded an 8,52 g button. Nice stuff for sure.


----------



## glondor

Hey Steve you are absolutely right. This is NOT typical for an escrapper. I used this after much thought because it was an example of extremes.I don't know if there is better scrap out there but this is the best I have come across. 

Not your typical escrap. That said. Go out and find some!


----------



## Chiptech81

That was a nice return :shock:


----------



## rich_2137

onetruth guessed 25 grams??? :shock:


----------



## glondor

Hey Rich, Thanks for bringing it up for clarification. Yes one truth did guess 25 grams. He/ she also guessed 2.2 grams. I asked Onetruth to clarify their guess as soon as I saw their post and informed them that 2 guesses disqualified them. Their post is still showing 2 guesses at the close of the contest. I Felt that giving them the option to clarify was fair. The rules were not too hard to follow. Cheers Mike


----------



## rich_2137

woops sorry didn't realise, bet they wished they didn't double vote, very nice button very inpressed 8)


----------



## Claudie

Could those possibly be the fingers from SATA hard drives? :|


----------



## Anonymous

Am I missing something here? Mike I just got an email from you asking me If I had placed a bid.So I got on here and I saw that the contest was going to be over today at midnight.But it is only 8 pm. I am sure I messed this up somehow,I have just been very busy with things.Oh well just par for the course.
Thanks anyways.
Johnny


----------



## onetruth

a day late & a dollar short 25g was my guess & I got confused & thought there was a bonus question :-( hence the word bonus in front of the 2.2


----------



## onetruth

congratulations merle


----------

